# New painting



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, Just finished this semi-abstract sunrise for my daughter, for her spare room .It's acrylic on stretched canvas,16x 40in. Thanks for looking.:vs-kiss:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry but the photo is very bad and for some reason small...can't see almost anything...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

what I can see I really like, but as Asancta said it's very small to get a good look.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Idem 

Looks like a really cool pic, but it's hard to see u.u


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed - hard to see however what I can see is beautiful. It looks sooo serene. Lovely subject matter and use of color.


----------

